# Classic and no grinder



## jowee (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi all

Contrary to my introductory post saying that I would liketo up the ante from my current setup (kettle, Nescafe granules, cup &sugar) I said I would be purchasing an Aeropress and decentish grinder. Wellafter a fair bit of reading on here (damn you all) I've just bought a Gaggiaclassic and obviously I now NEED a good grinder not a decentish one. I've blownmy budget for this month but will be looking out for dare I say a SJ in thenear future however, the price of those things even on fleabay is a bit richfor my blood so I'll just be a bit more patient and hang out for one. I've alsobeen reading about modding the Classic with a Rancilio wand and doing someother suggested mods to it, hopefully I'm capable of doing these small jobs withouttoo much bother.

For the time being until I actually get round to grindingmy own beans what would be the best way forward for me now? Do I buy the podthings or buy pre ground from a reputable source?

Great forum by the way guys and thanks for all the info J


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Where are you?

Cos I might have a Super Jolly coming up soon..... and I am not going to be posting it


----------



## jowee (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in Middlesbrough


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jowee said:


> I'm in Middlesbrough


Ahhhhhh that might be a bit far.... I am in Peterborough with travel to Telford.

But keep an eye on the For Sale section in a week or two......


----------



## jowee (Sep 15, 2014)

I will do thanks for that


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jowee said:


> Do I buy the podthings or buy pre ground from a reputable source?
> 
> Great forum by the way guys and thanks for all the info J


Buy pre-ground from a local coffee shop if possible and ask them to grind the same fineness as they use

Some supermarket coffee is ground as omnigrind which is too coarse


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

When i first got my classic and didn't have a grinder and i got by (kind of) ok on Preground from the local coffee shop or Illy wasn't too bad.


----------



## jowee (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for that guys I'll have a look about for local coffee shops, a friend of mine suggested a run out to York apparently there is a really good one there.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Careful with pre-ground. I went for the forum offer recently from Hasbean - asking them to grind for espresso as I intended to use it for aeropress. Tried it in my Classic over the weekend to see how it would go - disaster!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Careful with pre-ground. I went for the forum offer recently from Hasbean - asking them to grind for espresso as I intended to use it for aeropress. Tried it in my Classic over the weekend to see how it would go - disaster!


Yep that's pre ground for you.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Omnigrind? That is a new phrase to me, but it sounds a tad misleading, as it infers that the grind is suitable for every method, which as we all know, it isn't!

I dare say if the op has a Classic and not got a suitable grinder yet, preground and a pressurised basket will have to do until G-day.


----------

